# Please Help! Variac AC to DC for anodizing Ti....



## 04orgZx6r (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this, but I figured it would be the best to get my question answered...I was hoping that some of you may of had to do this for your DC powered lathe motors, etc....


What I need is to change my AC power supply(variac) to DC power...

What I am doing is anodizing titanium and I need variable voltage to do so... 

Use a bridge rectifier and it will change AC to DC, OK sounds quick cheap and easy......Is this enough for what I am doing? Is it safe with no load? What about a smoother

My head hurts and its late, I would appreciate the help if you can, Thanks!


----------



## lctorana (Nov 27, 2008)

what sort of current level are we talking here?


----------



## 04orgZx6r (Nov 27, 2008)

10A at the very most but I don't even thik it will be that high


----------



## lightmyway (Nov 27, 2008)

Custom knife makers use the variac with the bridge rectifier to anodize titanium so it will also work for your application.


----------



## lctorana (Nov 27, 2008)

I'd use a choke in series with the output, something like a Hammond 159Z


----------



## matrixshaman (Nov 27, 2008)

Just make sure your bridge rectifier can handle the current and voltage - it doesn't hurt to get one that can handle a lot higher current/voltage and they are relatively cheap if you look around.


----------



## 04orgZx6r (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys!
I really don't want to shock myself...


----------



## matrixshaman (Nov 27, 2008)

Big gloves, lots of silicone on connections are some things that come to mind when setting up high current or voltage goodies. Don't plug anything in until you have everything well insulated and connected tight. 

BTW the link in you sig line for the springs doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## 04orgZx6r (Nov 27, 2008)

Will do, I hope this turns out well:twothumbs

Oh and I think I fixed my Sig now, Thanks!


----------



## fludunlimited (Nov 28, 2008)

matrixshaman said:


> Big gloves, lots of silicone on connections are some things that come to mind when setting up high current or voltage goodies. Don't plug anything in until you have everything well insulated and connected tight.
> 
> BTW the link in you sig line for the springs doesn't seem to be working.


 

+1

Iv shocked myself a few times but I like it

I use a *ROUTER SPEED CONTROL* and a rectifier dut a veriac is much beter

_*[hotlinked image removed - DM51]*_


----------

